# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Kırgızistan Tıbbi Kaynakları

## ceydaaa

Kırgızistan mâden yönünden zengin yataklara sâhiptir. Tanrı Dağlarında demir, cıva, sürme, altın; Fergana Vâdisinde petrol ve gaz yatakları bulunur. Ayrıca kömür, tuz, kaolin, cam tozu yatakları vardır. Kömür yatakları 31 milyon ton rezerv ile Orta Asyada birincidir.

Bitki örtüsü ve hayvanlar: Dağların kuzeye bakan yamaçları ve alçak vâdiler ormanlarla kaplıdır. Bu ormanlar ülke topraklarının ancak % 6sını kaplar. Ormanlarda yabandomuzu, kurt, vaşak, dağkeçisi, as, geyik, leopar gibi av hayvanları yaşar.

sdff.jpg

----------

